# Kann Wert nicht speichern (MAX VALUE)



## AMStyles (13. Dez 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich versuche mich gerade etwas schwer, obwohl ich das immer und immer wieder bereits gemacht habe.
Ich möchte aus einer Tabelle genauer aus der Spalte dieser Tabelle den höchsten Wert auslesen.

In etwa so:
SELECT MAX(CONTENTID) AS HIGHESTID FROM CONTENT


```
int maxID= 0;
		
        if(con != null)
        {
            Statement query;
            try {
                query = con.createStatement();
                String sql = "SELECT MAX(CONTENTID) AS HIGHESTID FROM CONTENT";
                  
                ResultSet result = query.executeQuery(sql);
                
                while (result.next()) 
                {
                	maxID = result.getInt(1);
                }
                query.close();
                
            } 
            catch (SQLException e) 
            {
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
```

Leider ist die Variable maxID immer leer und es wird immer in das catch gesprungen.
Ich habe es bereits mit Long oder String versucht, leider auch ohne erfolg.

Grüße,
AMStyles


----------



## xehpuk (14. Dez 2012)

Wie sieht der Stacktrace aus?


----------



## AMStyles (14. Dez 2012)

java.sql.SQLException: Column not found
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcResultSet.findColumn(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcResultSet.getString(Unknown Source)
	at LOGIK.Connect.SelectMax(Connect.java:296)
	at GUI.FrmChooser$2.actionPerformed(FrmChooser.java:180)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

Findet die Spalte nicht, obwohl die oben angelegt wurde?!
Mit "AS HIGHESTID"


----------



## TKausL (14. Dez 2012)

Ich sehe dort keinen getString() aufruf im Quelltext. Sicher, dass der Fehler nicht woanders auftritt? Kannst du mal Markieren, welches die Zeile 296 ist?


----------



## AMStyles (14. Dez 2012)

```
maxID = result.getInt(1);
```

Habs auch mit getString versucht, leider erfolgslos.


----------



## OlliL (14. Dez 2012)

Mach mal bitte ein DESC auf die Tabelle CONTENT und zeige uns das Ergebnis
Ggf. ist die von dir verwendete DB auch case-sensitive bei Spaltennamen?


----------



## AMStyles (14. Dez 2012)

Im Moment ist die Tabelle nur mit einem Wert gefüllt, das heißt er müsst den nächst größeren Wert nehmen. Als DB verwende ich Access '07


----------



## OlliL (14. Dez 2012)

Die Fehlermeldung deutet darauf hin, dass die Spalte CONTENTID nicht existiert.


----------



## AMStyles (14. Dez 2012)

OlliL hat gesagt.:


> Die Fehlermeldung deutet darauf hin, dass die Spalte CONTENTID nicht existiert.



Doch die Spalte gibt es definitiv.
Wenn ich die Abfrage direkt auf der Datenbank mache bekomme ich auch ein Ergebnis.


----------



## AMStyles (14. Dez 2012)

Habe den Fehler gefunden!
Egal was ich geändert habe, es sah aus wie immer.

Hab den Pfad zur JRE geändert (da ich ein Update gemacht habe).
Jetzt funktioniert es mit der oben beschriebenen Methode.

Danke trotzdem 

Grüße,
AMStyles


----------

